# another unknown host problem[solved]

## F-0_ICE

yes i knowthere is alot of these threads but i have tried as many of the solutions  that i came across and yet i have no luck with DNS

my internet works,  i have both nameservers ips from my router in resolv.conf and i can ping the ips with perfect success but yet i still get unknown host when pinging google. so what am i missing? i'm at a complete lost.   :Confused: 

----------

## krolden

Have you checked your FW settings?

----------

## F-0_ICE

if you mean my firewall setting in my router no but what should i look for?

----------

## krolden

You could be blocking outgoing connections needed for DNS queries.  Like outgoing to port 53.

----------

## F-0_ICE

thanks! my firewall was blocking it google ping now.

----------

